# 1920ish Excelsior deluxe update



## theterrym (Nov 8, 2015)

I had a very busy day. The wheels are trued up and tires on and the old gal can finally stand up on her own. I figured since
it now resembles a bike I would move it from project rides to pre 33. Everything was going very well until I made a fatal mistake. 
I had my wife help me put the seat on.*I held everything in place and I just wanted her to tighten the bolt. Two turn in she 
dropped the wrench, it hit the frame and left a huge chunk of paint missing. She felt really bad, but I told her it sucks, but isn't 
that hard to do a small repair(I do this everyday for a living).  She did give me permission to tell the tale since it was a good story 
and we both agreed she wont be helping with any further assembly. Im so happy to see it almost done it really doesn't bother me. 
The handle bars are a bit of a nightmare. Im determined to save them, but it is a huge job. The ends were so rusted I had to cut them off and replace as well as the center where it attaches to the stem. At some point in the bikes life the bars were loose so the owner fixed this by jamming 
a large steel spike in the stem. the bars were tight again, but the bars were badly bent and crushed. it will be a lot of hours, but ill get them right again.


----------



## mike j (Nov 8, 2015)

The first chip is, by far, the hardest, you'll be surprised how easy it gets now. Your wife sounds like a trooper, good for you. Bike is coming along beautifully, can't wait to see more.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 8, 2015)

Chit happens. We have all been there with you brother..nice project that you can always repair. GL.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn!!!! Beautiful


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

Damn!  That sure is a beautiful bike.  I love the colors


----------



## theterrym (Nov 8, 2015)

My wife responded by saying " Well at least the chip is shaped like a heart"  after that its just funny and yea I know there will be more!!(chips I mean not wives)
I feel im pretty lucky since I can keep bikes all over the house and she has no problem with it.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice piece of work!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great work, Great colors!


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 9, 2015)

Paint a little red heart at that spot with your wife's initials in the middle.  It will put a big smile on her face.


----------



## stoney (Nov 9, 2015)

OH MAN---I wish that was my bike, chip and all. I absolutely love the colors. Great job.


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 9, 2015)

Great rehab first class


----------



## theterrym (Nov 9, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Paint a little red heart at that spot with your wife's initials in the middle.  It will put a big smile on her face.



That's genius!! If I did that im sure these bikes will always be allowed to live in the house!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 9, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Paint a little red heart at that spot with your wife's initials in the middle.  It will put a big smile on her face.




I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 9, 2015)

very nice bike . well done. i like it a lot great job!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## theterrym (Nov 11, 2015)

*No more chip!!*

I just finished repairing the chip on the frame. It looks great, The only thing left of the chip is the memory of it!! The bike looks like it balanced very precariously and a slight breeze would blow it over. Its actually quite secure, I don't feel like repairing any more damage. 
If any one is interested in learning how to do a paint blend I would be happy to show the steps involved. Its actually not very hard. You need more patience than anything.


----------



## gkeep (Nov 12, 2015)

Fantastic job! Great story too!!

Gary


----------



## bleedingfingers (Nov 25, 2015)

That bike is drop dead gorgeous working on getting a frame like yours  shipped up from the States right now 
Very rare bike up here in Canada 
cheers


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 26, 2015)

It really is a nice job. Like how you done the rims.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 26, 2015)

bleedingfingers said:


> That bike is drop dead gorgeous working on getting a frame like yours  shipped up from the States right now
> Very rare bike up here in Canada
> cheers




I got really lucky. I bought it locally from a guy that just didn't want it. He knew it was old and fairly hard to come by, but just wasn't into this style of bike.
Good luck on your acquisition.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 26, 2015)

cadillacbike said:


> It really is a nice job. Like how you done the rims.



Thanks, I did the rims just like the originals would have been painted. When I started the front rim had almost no paint left on it and the rear wheel had been swapped out with a 26". Lucky for me another Excelsior with many photos was here on the CABE and I was able to see some original detail!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 26, 2015)

It looks like a really nice restoration.  My question is: > was the pin-striping done with hand & brush or with a striping tool?

Thank you


----------



## theterrym (Nov 27, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> It looks like a really nice restoration.  My question is: > was the pin-striping done with hand & brush or with a striping tool?
> 
> Thank you



The pin striping was done by hand. Although I did mask off the stripes since I am not one of those masters with a brush. Next time I do stripes on wheels I will use a striping tool.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 27, 2015)

theterrym said:


> The pin striping was done by hand. Although I did mask off the stripes since I am not one of those masters with a brush. Next time I do stripes on wheels I will use a striping tool.




It turned out really good!  It's quite difficult and time consuming to tape all those lines evenly.  Lots of patience!!!!


----------



## theterrym (Nov 27, 2015)

corbettclassics said:


> It turned out really good!  It's quite difficult and time consuming to tape all those lines evenly.  Lots of patience!!!!



 I think I went through 2 rolls of fine line taping those lines. Again and again until it was done right. The short lines were no problem but the wheels were another story!!


----------

